# I was a star on "At Your Leisure"



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

No kidding. This was my school faculty.

I starred in the show by driving slowly behind the sign on a green Honda with a little girl on back, and later by catching a lizard that became famous. We named him Pepsi the lizard because he was kept in an empty Pepsi bottle for awhile. My daughter did not like it one bit when we released the lizard. She only agreed to the release when we found a lizard "buddy" for Pepsi to live with.

Big thanks to the AYL crew for riding Box Elder County with us, and especially to Principal Eldon Petersen, whose fervor for riding 4-wheelers has been a unifying force for our faculty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's just crazy. Congratulations.


----------

